# WOC Eyeshadow Combos using Colors from Flashtronic, C-Shock & Moonbathe



## MACa6325xi (Jul 24, 2007)

Ladies, I know that we are being bombarded with new MAC collections monthly. I loved the posts of eyeshadow combos by fellow sisters. Can we please post some combos using some of the new shadows that have come out. This is a suggestion given to me in a live MAC Chat. I thought I would share.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Apply BY JUPITER Eye Shadow over your eyelids as a base with the MAC  #242 Brush. - Sweep LOVESTONE Eye Shadow through the crease of your eyes with the  MAC #224 Brush to create a soft contour. - Highlight below the brow bone with the BRONZE Eye Shadow using  brush #213. - Line your lashlines with INDUSTRY  Powerpoint Eye Pencil.  Top  your lashes with 2 coats of COAL BLACK Pro Lash Mascara.


----------



## La Ilusion (Jul 24, 2007)

I've only purchased one eyeshadow from this summer's collections -- Firespot from Moonbathe -- but I have found *lots* of ways to wear it. (I'm an NC43, by the way, and I always base my e/s with a barely-there coat of Bare Canvas paint.)

First of all, it looks great by itself -- applied heavily or sparingly -- with a generous coating of mascara.

The combination I've received the most compliments on is this: Goldmine on the inside 2/3 of the eyelid and Firespot on the outside 1/3 and in the crease.  Blend well.

If you have time on your hands, you can punch up the look I just described by smudging a deep bright pink (like Sushi Flower or the pink in L'Oreal HIP duo Brazen) in the outside corner.  You can also lighten the inside corner with a pale, greenish gold like Spring Up.


----------



## QTAllStarGurl (Jul 25, 2007)

i really like revved up(inner lid) and rushmetal(outer) together with lovestone as a blush its kinda simple but i like it im actually posting an fotd soon with that exact combo...probably 2moro


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Jul 25, 2007)

With Moonbathe, one look I did envolved using a base shadow (I use Stila's Jezebel) all over the eye, then using Mangomix Shadestick as on the lid.  I layered Cranberry on top of the Mangmix from the inner lid to the center, and blended in with Firespot from center lid to outer.  I then deepend the crease with a dark brown (I used Black Plum from Bobbi Brown, but you could use Espresso) and worked Saturnal slightly under the brown, through the crease as well.  I got a lot of compliments on that. 

With C-Shock used Jezebel all over again, and put Corn Shadestick all over my lid.  I then applied Eyepopping all over the layer of Corn, and blended Bitter over it (to de-emphasize some of the yellow).  I did a small but concentrated bit of Wondergrass through the crease to the lower lid, and blended Big-T in the outer V.  For my lips I lined them with Beet and wore Blast O Blue l/s. 

I haven't gotten any of the Flashtronic shadows, but I did a basic bronzey smokey eye with Cocomotion on the lid and it was cute.


----------



## MACa6325xi (Jul 25, 2007)

Here's a simple Flashtronic look I tried: I'm C7 

Base: Tan Ray Paint  
Lid: Lovestone Eyeshadow lightly over entire lid
Outer >: Ether Eyeshadow- Take small brush and swipe over the dark vein. I have lots of dark veining in mine. Blend this in the outer > to create contrast and depth.
Brow: Brule blended very well under brow or your highlighter of choice.
Line eyes with Blooz or any eyeliner of choice. 

Blush: Whatever you like. I didn't use any with this look. 
Lips: Lips lined lightly with Plum lipliner with Novel Twist's Gadabout Lipglass.


----------



## AfricanaEyes (Jul 25, 2007)

From the Moonbathe line I looooove blending Firespot and Cranberry together. I do firespot on the linner lid, Cranberry on outer and usually use Vex as my highlighter. I love it!

Still playing around with C-Shock and not too interested in Flashtronic. I think it has to grow on me.


----------



## blazeno.8 (Aug 19, 2007)

Oh man, how did I miss this thread?  I was dead in love with firespot when I first heard about it and boy oh boy did I find lots of fun things to do with it!  I love oranges, they're my favorite kind of non brown neutral look!  I love firespot over mangomix s/s and off the radar paired with it (try some embark with it and you're set).
I also really enjoy Big T with Eyepopping together (Eyepopping in the inner corner and Big T going to the edge).
I also just got Ether yesterday (one that has more of the dark blue than normal) and that goes well with a lot of the things on the permanent collection like any sort of periwinkle from the purple versions of it to the blue/silver versions of it.


----------



## neezer (Apr 21, 2008)

oh C Shock was a great eyeshadow collection

if applied right all of those colors can look great on WOC.

I just did a FOTD with eyepoppin and it came out nice

I have fab and flashy and i said i would try something with that one soon enough...i wish i had bang on blue tho and Big T. the face charts they did on Eve for that collection was really nice!


----------



## neezer (Apr 21, 2008)

and also i wanted to say i have ether but iont even use it!


----------

